# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## samad

Hallo
Ik ben samad
18 jaar en heb al jaren last van mee eters of anders gezegd blackheads.

----------


## Niels

Spijtig om te horen samad, welkom op dit forum!

----------


## Niels

Tip: http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...8-Huid-gezicht

----------

